
Mother of all demos: Life as we know it turns 50 - rmason
https://www.wsj.com/articles/life-as-we-know-it-turns-50-1543786471
======
rmason
I met Doug Engelbart after he received an award in SF. The guy was truly
amazing giving me deep answers to all my questions.

What is truly sad is that the last twenty years of his life he repeatedly
failed to raise funds to continue 'inventing the future'. I don't know if it
was ageism or something else but it was a genuine tragedy some firm couldn't
have backed him in setting up a small research lab.

Here's a link to bypass WSJ security:

[https://outline.com/b5N9VC](https://outline.com/b5N9VC)

